# 99 sentra lowering springs



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I just put on some nakayama 17in rims and i was looking to lower the car by like 2-3 inches.

Eibach is sellings springs for like $200, then I see some others like Tein selling for much cheaper on ebay for like $100. All the local dealers are trying to sell them to me for $250.

What have you guys installed (if you have) and who do you recommend?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Eibach spring are no good for b14s, the sportlines are to low and bouncy and pro kits are very soft and make the front look like it sits higher than the rear, dont lower more than 1.5 inches b14s dont have enough wheel travel to go anything pass that.

Teins are good, I have H&R springs with agx's and koni bumpstops. They're very nice.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If you just looked in the section for suspension, you would have seen a sticky that answered all of your questions about dropping our cars. Look around, its really easy.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

then your post is as worthless as mine.. say something useful or don't say anything at all.


I bought some 2 arospeeds for a nice price, they lower the car 1.6 inches. I'll install them next week when they arrive, the struts don't arrive for another 2 weeks. so I can post isolated feedback on those springs.


thanks for the help



- thom


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I thought telling you to search was helpful. I didn't call you a stupid nood or anything, but I mean really, there are like seven stickies over in the suspension section dealing with exactly what you asked! But since you flamed me for not spoonfeeding you...

The springs you ordered are very likely too soft. They need to be in the 300 lb range in the front and something like 200 lb in the rear at a minimum to prevent bottoming out. What struts are you using? KYB AGX? They are the only real option without going to coilovers. A simple glance at the suspension section would have illustrated this. 

Did this make the post more valuable to you?


----------



## HNIC (Feb 28, 2006)

i have tein s-techs and 17 in rims and it gives the perfect stance but get some new struts to go with them.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

HNIC said:


> i have tein s-techs and 17 in rims and it gives the perfect stance but get some new struts to go with them.



this is what i've heard, still looking around for some good struts :woowoo:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

the_thom said:


> this is what i've heard, still looking around for some good struts :woowoo:


Looking as in for the right price or as in which struts to buy? If so check the suspension forum. There are plenty of posts documenting good setups for the B14. The Arospeed springs suck BTW, they do not disclose the spring rate.... I would replace them with something worthwhile.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've had sportlines and tein s-techs before getting the ground controls. the sportlines are ok but the tein's are bouncy as hell..probably how your arospeed ones are going to be. there is a night and day difference in the lowering spring and coilovers


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

so the arospeeds are installed, the handling is nice. not the least bit bouncy.


however, seems i get a clunking sound when i turn the wheel and it messes with the alignment. I'm not exactly sure why, the alignment shop says it could be the rubber inbetween the spring and the strut mounts. The problem would be that it is not holding the spring in place.


still doing some research on the boards, i found some thread where some guy installed the springs upside down -- so flipping them back fixed the problem. Thing is, the arospeed fronts look identical on either side.


any suggestions?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

When i lowered my SE-R on Intrax springs they were 1.9" drop in the front, and thats to low for a b14 but they would "ping and pop" when id cut to wheel and back out of my driveway. You MAY have installed them upside down like you said, and you could need to replace the rubber under the spring, they are 13$/each from Nissan.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

turns out it was the strut ball bearings, they went bad. about $20 for 2 at the dealership ^_^


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> i've had sportlines and tein s-techs before getting the ground controls. the sportlines are ok but the tein's are bouncy as hell..probably how your arospeed ones are going to be. there is a night and day difference in the lowering spring and coilovers


Sportlines are too low for a b14. Anything lower then 1.5" is to low due to wheel travel.. the rear is even worse that why people get b13 front struts for about an inch more travel and motivational engineering rear mounts and koni bumpstops, My setup as of right now is Agx's, H&R springs, koni bumpstops, and motivational engineering rear mounts. Its very stiff and just low enough.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG you should get some (should have gotten?)Tein Basics! Those are the only reason I envy the B14s. If you're gonna get (were gonna get?)new struts anyways the Teins are reasonably priced. I'm a B13 guy and I always wished Tein made those for our cars. If you ever decide to change it up again you should look into those. Nice GXE BTW.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

i was looking into KYB AGX alot of people recommend it on sr20 forums, haven't heard much about Tein Basics.


What makes the Tein Basics so good? ^_^


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

the_thom said:


> i was looking into KYB AGX alot of people recommend it on sr20 forums, haven't heard much about Tein Basics.
> 
> 
> What makes the Tein Basics so good? ^_^


EVERYTHING!


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

the_thom said:


> i was looking into KYB AGX alot of people recommend it on sr20 forums, haven't heard much about Tein Basics.
> 
> 
> What makes the Tein Basics so good? ^_^


From what I've read they are a fantastic street setup right out of the box. And you can adjust ride height the way you want since they are coilovers. I think they are like $750-800-ish. My Hyperco springs and AGX setup cost me around 750 and I don't get to adjust ride height. I think you should do what make senses to you but if I owned a B14 that's what I'd go with.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I have the Tein S techs on my 99 and they are very bouncy. When you hit a bump it feels like a violent crash hitting the bump stop. The springs are on, new struts ( KYB GR2 ), and the rubber pad under the springs are okay. I put the springs on the same as the old ones acme off. How to you put them on upside down. Doesn't the one end of the spring have to sit in the little recessed area of the rubber pad?


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

*jknm,oi.*

Are KYBs really bad for cheap Tein springs?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

SentGXE99 said:


> Are KYBs really bad for cheap Tein springs?


Cheap tein springs? that doesnt make any sense. Are you sure there real? not some ebay knock off tein makes very good stuff.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Cheap tein springs? that doesnt make any sense. Are you sure there real? not some ebay knock off tein makes very good stuff.


Cheap as in less than $200 for all 4 springs. They appear to be real. Made in Japan, real branded box, green springs. Appear to have correct part numbers. I am contemplating putting my old springs back on. On a weekend sport car this ride would be acceptable. Not on a daily driver on Baltimore roads.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

the TEIN struts and shocks are shortened allowing more wheel travel so you could lower it more than most setups...the fronts are like 1 1/2 inches shorter than stock and like 3/4 shorter in the back...i have mine lowered 2.25" in the front and 2" in the back without a harsh bumpy ride...its a couple hundred more than the AGX eibach combo...AGX eibach combo is still good but get b13 front struts because theyre about an inch shorter than the b14


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

SentGXE99 said:


> Cheap as in less than $200 for all 4 springs. They appear to be real. Made in Japan, real branded box, green springs. Appear to have correct part numbers. I am contemplating putting my old springs back on. On a weekend sport car this ride would be acceptable. Not on a daily driver on Baltimore roads.


usually knock offs have stickers on the spring with part numbers and the real stuff have the part numbers painted on the spring


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

primerblack200sx said:


> usually knock offs have stickers on the spring with part numbers and the real stuff have the part numbers painted on the spring


Thats why i would order from the TEIN website.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

also, please note that GR-2s are OEM GAS REPLACEMENT STRUTS. when will people understand that.. jesus christ. all tein coil over kits are underdampened. the basics are their lowest level kit, so expect that kind of performance. you can do suspension two ways. right, and cheap. you can't mix them.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Dustin said:


> also, please note that GR-2s are OEM GAS REPLACEMENT STRUTS. when will people understand that.. jesus christ. all tein coil over kits are underdampened. the basics are their lowest level kit, so expect that kind of performance. you can do suspension two ways. right, and cheap. you can't mix them.


Who is talking about GR-2's? i see everyone talking about AGX's


----------

